# couple of reviews



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening chaps :wave: i know some of you have been waiting for these reviews 

first we have the 7 metre extension hose for my nilfisk c120 pressure washer (should fit all nilfisk pressure washers apart from those with a hose reel iirc). 
purchased from here - it does look different to the pic on their site though 
overall, i'm very pleased with it - don't know why i did'nt get it sooner tbh as it makes life alot easier as the pressure washer can now stay in one place while its in use without having to be moved around the car. fitted very well onto the standard 6 metre hose with no visable leaks or loss of pressure (pics aren't great as i was in a bit of a rush and they were taken on my phone)

this is the connection where the extension meets the original hose:










and connected together:









(covered in foam )

and the fitting is the same as the original where it connects to the pressure washer:










as said, there is no visable pressure loss, this is about five minutes after the car was coated in espuma activo foam:










and rinsing off:










onto the new Autobrite 'Addiction' wax. the smell remonds me of CG xxx Hardcore paste wax - it has a 'natural' smell to it, not 'chemically' like some waxes have. it was applied via meguiars foam applicator after a quick coat of AG SRP to cleanse the paint and leave a nice layer for it to bond to.

nicely designed label on the lid:










its also worth noting that this is a soft wax (you can just see a mark i made in the centre with my finger - very easily, soft enough for bare hand application i would say)










as you can see the applicator is a nice size for the tub:










applied nice and thin to whole car (my phone was showing 12C at time of application this afternoon)










i then buffed off the wax with a eurowshagpile MF - which was incredibly easy to do. onto some after pics - (will try and get some better pics over the weekend as i plan to apply a second layer and get a sheeting video if the weather is good)














































looks wise, its added some depth to the blue on my car - on a par with my favourite sealant at the moment, Zaino Z2 

thanks for looking,
kev


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

great results and glad the extension purchase worked out :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice fella and thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice  Nice shine!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:

@ chilly - if the weathers dry this weekend and i apply a second layer of the wax, i'll try the Z-CS you sent me on the glass too


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good to me....

If you put the megs pad in the tub, where did you 'turn' it to when picking up the wax for each application...

i.e. 1, 2, 3, o'clock... etc...

:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> @ chilly - if the weathers dry this weekend and i apply a second layer of the wax, i'll try the Z-CS you sent me on the glass too


yes yes glass too. and plastic and chrome and wheels:thumb: got some pneu if you wana trade?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good to me....
> 
> If you put the megs pad in the tub, where did you 'turn' it to when picking up the wax for each application...
> 
> ...


from where the 'M' of meguiars is facing that pic i turned the pad so the 'M'
faced three o'clock, which done half of the bonnet easily (applicator was given a light spray with Fk 425 before hand as well)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> yes yes glass too. and plastic and chrome and wheels:thumb: got some pneu if you wana trade?


cheers mate, i'll see what ive got and PM you :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> from where the 'M' of meguiars is facing that pic i turned the pad so the 'M'
> faced three o'clock, which done half of the bonnet easily (applicator was given a light spray with Fk 425 before hand as well)


See, we can be scientific too......

:tumbleweed:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> See, we can be scientific too......
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice review maty and thanks for your input on this!

Car is looking sweet mate really, top work..

Thankyou!

Mark:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Mark :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very nice indeed Kev :thumb: - looking 

You say you applied to the whole car before buffing off? Is that the manufacturer's instructions or just what you felt was right (after a swipe test etc.). Just curious mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Mark :thumb: says on the autobrite site to "apply thinly in straight lines and allow to cure for 2-4 minutes before buffing of with a soft MF". was probably on for five or so minutes before buffing - did'nt do the swipe test but it buffed off cleanly with a single wipe with the MF. was a bit chilly today so a longer curing time would be better i would imagine.. i will probably use this as the LSP on my next car when i get it at the start of the new year so hopefully it'll be a bit warming to help the curing time


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

The wax looks very nice, the tin looks like it could be a hair product for me, lol.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> The wax looks very nice, the tin looks like it could be a hair product for me, lol.


cheers Iain, nearly used it on my hair this morning instead of my usual gel


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> cheers Iain, nearly used it on my hair this morning instead of my usual gel


lol, well at least you would have shine and water beading


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> lol, well at least you would have shine and water beading


PMSL :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice review Kev
How was application and removal of the wax??
How long did it take to haze over.??
What are your thoughts on the product in general??

Only negative is the bit on marketing. A wax does not care what colour it is applied too. :lol: And would be very surprised if it looked any different on a darker car. :thumb:

Subscribed Looking forward to your updates.
Gordon.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice review mate :thumb:, cars looking great, much cleaner than my car atm lol


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Kev :thumb:

I might get one of those extension hoses for my C120, as all my wires/hoses get tangled when I have to move the PW about


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Gordon :thumb: agree about the colour choice - i'll be using it on various different ones i'm sure 
application was very easy as its a nice soft wax, a quick turn of the megs applicator in the tub was enough to do half the bonnet as a little went a long way. i applied it to the whole car before buffing off so it had about five minutes curing time, by which point it had hazed over (does say on Autobrites site to allow to cure for 2-4 minutes) was a bit cold today which is why i applied it to the whole car rather than a panel at a time before buffing off. 
overall i would say its the easiest wax ive used so far (after the dodo and collinite waxes ive used / got) it just seemed to go on the panels so much easier and thinner with no effort, unlike collinite which seems to need effort to apply thinly if that makes sense. its hard to explain really, could be down it being of a higher carnauba content than the collinite? will report back once ive got a second layer on and hopefully a few beading pics and a sheeting video over the weekend


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey fella,

With the extension hose it clips into the hose that comes with the nilfisk (that attaches to the gun itself) am i correct???


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bridges said:


> Hey fella,
> 
> With the extension hose it clips into the hose that comes with the nilfisk (that attaches to the gun itself) am i correct???


yep, the new hose connects to the PW then the original hose which clips to the gun as normal


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Nice review mate :thumb:, cars looking great, much cleaner than my car atm lol


cheers Edward :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Thanks Kev :thumb:
> 
> I might get one of those extension hoses for my C120, as all my wires/hoses get tangled when I have to move the PW about


cheers Ben :thumb: well worth the money for saving moving the PW about all the time


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

ah i see, its always confused me when browsing at the extension hoses before, was wondering what end connects to the gun lol!!!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bridges said:


> ah i see, its always confused me when browsing at the extension hoses before, was wondering what end connects to the gun lol!!!
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


lol, the hose in the pic on the site i got mine from looks like it has different fittings - maybe a karcher extension, probably a pic they use for all their extension hoses tbh..


----------



## BPH (Sep 3, 2009)

top spread mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

BPH said:


> top spread mate


cheers :thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice one - really really hope my tub arrives now!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mazda3_daveg said:


> Nice one - really really hope my tub arrives now!


cheers dave


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

after last nights rain, heres a few beading pics for you


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice little review there kevanoo:thumb:

Like the beads


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Nice little review there kevanoo:thumb:
> 
> Like the beads


cheers chap  kevanoo? :lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> cheers chap  kevanoo? :lol:


Sorry mate. I missed the capital!! Should read Kevanoo:lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Only just got round to reading this - thanks for sharing mate :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Only just got round to reading this - thanks for sharing mate :thumb:


no worries, thanks Alex :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice beading there, Kev :thumb:  Looks very Megs #16 like (that's a good thing imo.)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Viper said:


> Nice beading there, Kev :thumb:  Looks very Megs #16 like (that's a good thing imo.)


cheers Mark :thumb: fingers crossed for decent durability too


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the pointer to this thread kev :thumb::thumb::thumb:



The extension hose looks like what im after  i might have to invest in one.Does it curl up or does it stay nice and flat?


The addiction shots look really good,i think im going to be happy with it (if i ever get a chance to try it out )


Again, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Car looks great!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks chaps 
@ wedgie, the hose coiled up a bit to start with but it was o.k after a while


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

few more beading pics for you:




























thought they came out quite well for an iphone camera 
cars not been washed since the first layer was applied, and ive got about 90 miles of motorway driving to do the rest of the week so that should test it a bit. weather permitting i'll add a second layer over the weekend and report back :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Very nice Kev! 

Beads are looking good!

Ive had 'Addiction' now on the bema now for well over 2 weeks and still going strong..:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> Very nice Kev!
> 
> Beads are looking good!
> 
> Ive had 'Addiction' now on the bema now for well over 2 weeks and still going strong..:thumb:


sounds good Mark :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

only just read this 

good work kev beading looks great 

cars looking very well


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

How are you finding the durability Kev?

Put my review up now:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1852484


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys 
I'm asshamed to admit that it's not been washed since the first layer was applied, beading has been very good in all the rain we've had recently though, seen your review of it dave - looks very nice on your car


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> thanks guys
> I'm asshamed to admit that it's not been washed since the first layer was applied, beading has been very good in all the rain we've had recently though, seen your review of it dave - looks very nice on your car


Lol, bet the lower half of the car looks like nothing is left after the rain we've had! 
I have to admit I'm starting to gain interest in these waxes but not sure I can justify MORE expense this side of crimbo.

Give it a wash and show us some more pics, you know you want to


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice kev  intresting new wax maybe one i look at next year nice to see as well u have made the move to a supporter . know do u fancy comming liverpool giving mine a bit of tlc :lol:

tom


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

I have the same washer as you i totaly agree with you about moving the entire washer around the car to get at all angles its a total pain im going to order one of these now! been looking for one for ages  thanks!


----------

